# Another all motor vr6 build



## a/mRADO (Feb 1, 2015)

I was debating whether or not to start a build thread. But I thought it might help keep me focused and motivated. This project is taking way to long! I bought this car when I was 18 ( 31 now ) and after spending a ton of money with eip and having nothing but issues I decided to pull the motor and rebuild it. Yeah...that was 10yrs ago. Long story short Im building a mild all motor vr corrado. Here's what I'm working with. 

Motor 12v vr6
• Stock bottom end, balanced and rebuilt with all arp hardware. 
• gruven lw crank pulley 
• Mild ported head w/ ferrea +1mm valves, retainers and springs 
• TT288 cams
• SRI with 1.8t ait
• eip ported tb 
• s2 Metalworks header 
• mbs 3" exhaust
• tt cam chip for now 

Trans 02a
Fully rebuilt w/ quaife diff and 3.94's
Clutchnet red stage 3 clutch and pp
Reinforced clutch fork
O2j shift tower and box 
Diesel geek shifter

Car 92 non-sunroof 
Gutted the interior just front seats and dash 
Ac, ps and abs delete 
HR coilovers
Bfi darlin motor mounts


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Do it! All motor VRs are so much fun. I miss having one.


----------



## HaydenVR6 (Jul 21, 2011)

Cool stuff!


----------



## UroTuning (Jul 18, 2012)

Some HUGE cams!! Ill subscribe! :thumbup::thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## a/mRADO (Feb 1, 2015)

I got some free time this weekend and was able to get the bottom end together.


----------



## HaydenVR6 (Jul 21, 2011)

Awesome stuff. 

What's the go with sump?


----------



## a/mRADO (Feb 1, 2015)

Thanks. I'm using a mkv R32 sump. It allows me to run a slightly shallower pan. So no more worry's about smashing it.


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

Looks nice man:


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

in for the all motor vr :thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

Will you drag race this car? Just noticed you're in MD.


----------



## a/mRADO (Feb 1, 2015)

Yes, I plan on it. I've been a lil busy and haven't had much time to work on it. Hoping to have it running by spring.


----------



## a/mRADO (Feb 1, 2015)

So I've been pretty busy lately but I've been able to slowly work on my head. I've decided to port it myself! It's my first time porting a head so hopefully it turns out ok. I bought a set of snap gauges so I can keep the ports as even as I can. So far so good. Not sure if I should finish the intake ports is 80grit or 120... Leaning towards 120. But this is what I've got so far.


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

Nice man. Knock it out. ~ A month and a half until tracks open.


----------



## a/mRADO (Feb 1, 2015)

Porting is done and the head is at the machine shop getting the valve job! Should have it running with in a month.


----------



## a/mRADO (Feb 1, 2015)

My head is finally back from the machine shop! Hopefully the motor done this weekend.


----------



## MahTrek=] (Nov 6, 2008)

Looks great man, would love to see what it puts down on the rollers. Any plans to have it dyno'd?


----------



## a/mRADO (Feb 1, 2015)

Thanks, and yes once everything is broken in I will have it on the dyno


----------



## a/mRADO (Feb 1, 2015)

The motor is almost together. I forgot to get the rear crank seal and I'm missing a couple timing guide bolts. Should have them by the weekend. Also picked up a mbs 3" exhaust and a diesel geek shifter.


----------



## HaydenVR6 (Jul 21, 2011)

Porn


----------



## a/mRADO (Feb 1, 2015)

Got the motor in last night!


----------



## root beer (Jun 22, 2004)

Updates?


----------



## a/mRADO (Feb 1, 2015)

I'm ordering my fuel lines and fittings today. Just need to run fuel lines and and figure out my wiring and I should have it running. I'll still need a few more things before I can drive it on the road. But it's getting close!


----------



## a/mRADO (Feb 1, 2015)

Here's a lil update: I got a little busy the past couple months and haven't been able to work much on the car until recently. Finished my fuel lines and temporally wired everything up and got the car to run! Having a issue with my clutch not disengaging. I'm Going to bleed the clutch again this week and hopefully that with solve my issue.


----------



## a/mRADO (Feb 1, 2015)

Here's a video I took after starting it. Don't mind the dirty car lol
[video]http://s1031.photobucket.com/user/ianreed84/media/Mobile%20Uploads/1BA6479A-B434-4AC0-852C-E5C95C6D1D55_zpsr5ajp6rb.mp4.html[/video]


----------



## AROD-in-BOOST (Jul 8, 2008)

a/mRADO said:


> Here's a video I took after starting it. Don't mind the dirty car lol
> [video]http://s1031.photobucket.com/user/ianreed84/media/Mobile%20Uploads/1BA6479A-B434-4AC0-852C-E5C95C6D1D55_zpsr5ajp6rb.mp4.html[/video]


Sounds good bro! Your gonna have fun with that set up:thumbup:


----------



## a/mRADO (Feb 1, 2015)

Thanks, so does yours!


----------



## HaydenVR6 (Jul 21, 2011)

Any updates?


----------



## a/mRADO (Feb 1, 2015)

Nothing really... should be buying ms3 soon, My factory engine harness is completely trashed. Mocked up my front end and put the hood on. I will need to run hood pins due to hood release hitting the manifold and not letting it release. So I'm going to buy a cf hood also. And I'm going to buy some slim fans. the stock fans clear by 1/16th if that. really need to do my taxes soon lol


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

I have a CF hood and a bunch of MS3-Pro standing by. Interested? :wave:


----------



## a/mRADO (Feb 1, 2015)

Damn I need to check this more. I just bought a cf hood 2 days ago. But I'll be in contact with about the ms very soon. I just made an appointment to get my taxes done.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

Most excellent lmk


----------



## Dramer77 (Jul 29, 2013)

How's she's coming, I'm in MD I may have to chat with you sometime about your build.. not sure what I wanna do with my gti yet...


----------



## a/mRADO (Feb 1, 2015)

anytime just hmu. Only updates I have is oil cooler is mounted and I'm in the process of pulling the dash


----------



## a/mRADO (Feb 1, 2015)

I pulled the dash removed all of my wiring, so I can take out everything not needed.heater core and all the vents are gone. Ms3-pro is ordered. I might actually be able to drive it this year lol


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

About time!:wave:


----------



## a/mRADO (Feb 1, 2015)

I know, right. It must be a corrado thing... lol


----------

